# Liliana Matthäus flirtet mit Demi Moores Ex



## beachkini (18 Dez. 2012)

​Liliana Matthäus (25) ist zurzeit in New York als Model unterwegs. Dort feierte sie bereits mit Leonardo DiCaprio (38) Geburtstag. Nun wurde sie mit Vito Schnabel (26), dem Ex von Demi Moore (50) beim Turteln gesichtet.

Wie die Zeitschrift "Bunte" berichtet, wurde Liliana mit dem Kunsthändler knutschend in New York gesehen. Kennen gelernt haben sich die Zwei anscheinend auf der Kunstmesse "Art Basel Miami". Von der Veranstaltung aus sollen die Ex von Lothar Matthäus (51) und der 26-Jährige noch ins "W-Hotel" weitergezogen sein. Am nächsten Tag postete die hübsche Brünette ein Foto von sich und Demis Ex und schrieb darunter: "Toller Sonntag."

Doch, was wird Demi dazu sagen, dass ihr Toyboy nun eine jüngere Frau an seiner Seite hat? Zwar hieß es, Vito habe nur mit der 50-Jährigen Schluss gemacht, weil er als Kunsthändler wahrgenommen werden möchte und nicht als der jüngere Lover einer Schauspielerin. Doch böse Zungen behaupten nun, dass Liliana Demi den Mann ausgespannt haben soll.

Falls etwas an den Gerüchten dran sein sollte, wäre das für den Hollywood-Star ein derber Rückschlag. Denn noch immer leidet Demi stark unter der Trennung von Ashton Kutcher (34). Auch er betrog sie mit jüngeren Frauen und bandelte am Ende mit seiner jüngeren Schauspiel-Kollegin Mila Kunis (29) an. (in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## tommie3 (19 Dez. 2012)

Der Typ hat wohl ein Faible für Gesichtselfmeter.


----------

